# un médecin et une infirmière accusées



## Víctor Pérez

Cet article de Thierry Lévêque (Reuters, 16-3-07) démarre avec la phrase suivante:



> - Le procès d'un médecin et d'une infirmière *accusées* d'"empoisonnement" pour avoir aidé à mourir en 2003 une malade agonisante a relancé par un verdict très clément le débat sur l'euthanasie "active".



Dans la phrase qui suit à celle-ci, nous découvrons que le médecin est une femme, ce qui justifierait l'accord au féminin de *accusées*.

Que pensez-vous de cet accord?


----------



## TechnoMole

Selon l'office québecois de la langue française:

'L ‘emploi de la forme épicène, _une médecin_, a été recommandé par l’Office de la langue française en 1986'
 
De sorte que l'orthographe de l'article est erroné. Cette correction apportée, l'accord reste valable.


----------



## itka

En français de France, on ne parle pas d'_une_ médecin... Mais à partir du moment où tout le monde sait qu'il s'agit d'une femme, l'accord du participe se fait normalement au féminin.

Pour les francophones qui en douteraient  voici une phrase où l'on entend le féminin :
Un médecin et une infirmière sont mort*es* dans un accident d'avion...

Si on disait "morts", on ne pourrait imaginer que le médecin est une femme...


----------



## LV4-26

Víctor Pérez said:


> Que pensez-vous de cet accord?


Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de bonne solution et que l'auteur a choisi la moins mauvaise.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si je comprends bien, *TechnoMole*, au Québec donc, l'accord, tel qu'il est, aurait été erroné. Mais, comme tu dis si bien, au Québec on aurait écrit *une médecin* et le cas aurait été tranché.

Par contre, en France, *itka*, si le terme *médecin* est masculin, même s'il s'agit d'une femme, les adjectifs qui lui sont attribués, ne devraient-ils pas être au masculin aussi?
Un médecin est morte dans un accident. 
J'avoue que ça me choque!


----------



## LV4-26

Víctor Pérez said:


> Un médecin est morte dans un accident.
> J'avoue que ça me choque!


Moi aussi.
Par contre...
_Un médecin et une infirmière sont mortes dans un accident_
 ...me paraît à peu près acceptable et, en tous cas, préférable à _...morts dans un accident..._ si je sais, par ailleurs, qu'il s'agit de deux femmes.
Allez comprendre ! 

Pour le singulier (un médecin est mort(e)), je n'aime aucune des deux solutions. Confronté à un tel problème, j'essaierais sûrement de le contourner en modifiant la phrase.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En effet, *LV4-26*, moi aussi j'aurais contourné le problème. 

Tout dépend de l'échelle de valeurs appliquée à la nouvelle: est-il plus important que l'on sache que le médecin accusé avec l'infirmière est une femme, ou, tout simplement, que c'est un médecin, ou les deux, c'est-à-dire, médecin et femme en même temps.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Víctor Pérez said:


> [...]
> Tout dépend de l'échelle de valeurs appliquée à la nouvelle: est-il plus important que l'on sache que le médecin accusé avec l'infirmière est une femme, ou, tout simplement, que c'est un médecin, ou les deux, c'est-à-dire, médecin et femme en même temps.


C'est très intéressant ce que tu dis. Je me suis fait la même réflexion.
Le journaliste veut ici clairement signifier que ce sont des femmes, les _empoisonneuses _! (des relents de Marie Besnard, ça ferait vendre son papier ?)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Oui, *Karine*, je crois que c'est un peu ça.


----------



## Paf le chien

Je suis assez d'accord avec la vision de Karine et Victor :

« Le procès d'un médecin et d'une infirmière *accusés* d'empoisonnement » aurait tout à fait fait l'affaire. Ce qui compte est bien que ce soit un médecin (le métier) et pas une femme (la personne). D'ailleurs, je ne le savais même pas : je l'apprends par vous !.

Ça m'évoque bien, après réflexion, l'idée « d'empoisonneuses » au sens péjoratif. Surtout que la sortie du film « Marie Besnard » est _très_ récente et encore dans tous les esprits (et les media nous en ont vraiment rabâché les oreilles pendant des semaines).

Soit c'est volontaire et alambiqué, soit c'est bien une démonstration que le « politiquement correct » dessert parfois indirectement la cause qu'il est censé défendre... surtout en français où tout s'accorde avec tout !

Pour la même raison « un médecin et une infirmière sont *morts* dans un accident d'avion [avec un organe à transplanter] » ne me choquerait pas plus, quel que soit le sexe du médecin. Et rien n'empêcherait, par la suite, de préciser que celui-ci est une femme (si, si)...

Le fait que ce soit un médecin *et* une femme n'a aucune importance (disons aucun intérêt sémantique, pour faire politiquement correct  ).

On peut d'ailleurs aussi tout simplement préciser « Une *femme* médecin et une infirmière [...] *accusées* [...] » si ça a vraiment un intérêt de savoir qu'il s'agit explicitement d'une femme, non ? Ça n'a rien de «politiquement incorrect », si ?


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il faille chercher trop de complications... dès lors que l'on *sait* que c'est une femme, je ne vois pas comment on ne ferait pas l'accord...

"Un médecin et une infirmière sont mo*rts*..." ça ne va que si l'on ne sait rien du médecin en question, et surtout pas son sexe...

Les empoisonneuses... c'est intéressant comme idée, mais je ne suis pas convaincue 

On pourrait avoir aussi bien : "un médecin et une infirmière ont été prises en otage..."


----------



## Paf le chien

[…]

Et je maintiens que « Un médecin et une infirmière sont mo*rts*...» ça va très bien, même si on connaît le sexe (féminin) du médecin : dans ce contexte, c'est bien le fait d'être médecin qui importe. Homme ou femme, on s'en fiche.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais pourquoi voulez-vous les tuer toutes les deux ? 
Elles sont accusées, je le rappelle. Et je crois que ça a son importance.
C'est bien dans le cadre de leurs fonctions qu'elles ont pu pratiquer les actes dont elles sont accusées. Leur sexe n'a rien à voir ici, je suis bien d'accord.
C'est pourquoi je crois qu'il y a bien une intention de l'auteur derrière ce "e". Mais je lui en prête peut-être trop...


----------



## geve

[…]
Je suis d'accord avec Siggy :


LV4-26 said:


> Pour le singulier (un médecin est mort(e)), je n'aime aucune des deux solutions. Confronté à un tel problème, j'essaierais sûrement de le contourner en modifiant la phrase.


Mais c'est quand même dommage d'en être réduit aux circonvolutions pour une phrase aussi simple. Je vote pour une médecin, et vive le Québec !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

L'imagination n'ayant pas l'air d'atteindre le pouvoir, faute de médecineuse, médecinetrice ou de médecinesse, moi aussi, je vote pour une médecin, une auteur, une policier, une architecte ou une ingénieur (voire pour un sage-homme!). Au début ça grince, mais -faites l'exercice- après quelques dizaines de répétitions, ça passe


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Víctor Pérez said:


> [...]Au début ça grince, mais -faites l'exercice- après quelques dizaines de répétitions, ça passe


Chez moi ça passe tout de suite. Je vote aussi pour une médecin. 
(ceci dans le cas fort improbable où un académicien tout vert viendrait faire un tour sur ce forum...  )


----------



## Nanon

"Auteure" et "ingénieure" pointent timidement...
Pour "femme policière", ce n'est pas gagné...
et pour les autres, encore moins ! Du moins en France
Pour en revenir au sujet, le Monde a titré : Euthanasie : *la* médecin condamnée à un an avec sursis, l'infirmière acquittée
Et le Figaro : Euthanasie : *le* médecin condamné, l'infirmière acquittée
_NB - ce sont deux journaux français de référence que l'on oppose souvent : l'un est plus à gauche, l'autre plus à droite. Petit exercice : essayez de leur attribuer une tendance d'après les titres ci-dessus ! 
_Le débat sur la féminisation n'est pas clos...


----------



## Sickduck

Le cas a été discuté dans la rubrique "Langue Sauce piquante" du quotidien Le Monde: 

"La syntaxe contre le sens - _“__Un médecin et une infirmière sont jugées par la cour d’assises de Périgueux”_. Ce titre d’article a été mis en ligne sur le monde.fr le 11 mars. L’accord du participe passé au féminin pluriel faisait comprendre au lecteur que le médecin était une femme : le sens était sauf, mais la syntaxe,* malmenée (car elle réclame un masculin dans ce cas*). L’attentat syntaxique que représentait ce titre nous plongea néanmoins dans la perplexitude et les avis (des SR et correcteurs) furent partagés : fallait-il écrire plutôt “une femme médecin”, ou retirer le “e” de “jugées” (avec perte de sens), ou féminiser “médecin” en lui adjoignant un article au féminin ? (personne n’ayant proposé d’écrire “une médecine”) Nous trouvâmes un compromis temporel : le 11 mars, le titre était tel que ci-dessus, et le 12, on pouvait lire _“une médecin”._
Et vous, quelle solution auriez-vous choisie ?
* Avez-vous remarqué la virgule elliptique ?
* Quand le masculin et le féminin sont en concurrence pour l’accord, c’est toujours le premier qui l’emporte."​


----------

